# How mini are minis?



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

So, the other day I was on a tour at a farm, and they had a mama and baby goats out that you could pet. The mom was pure Pygmy and the babies were Pygmy x Nigerian crosses. The mom was SUPER tiny and the person said she was full grown. This goat was about 30 pounds and maybe a foot at the shoulder! She looked like an adult and was well filled out with a nice udder. 
Do you think she was really fully grown? And is this a normal size for some minis?
My minis are Nigerian dwarf x Pygmy crosses and they're about 70 pounds each (full grown does). So it was weird seeing such a tiny mama goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really is pretty small.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I've seen some "miniature" Pygmy goats that only get about that size. Seems Way too small to me, the risks involved in breeding seem incredibly high.


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a doe that size whose growth was stunted by coccidia and kidding at a young age. Perhaps that's what happened to her?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

One of the farm stores near me bought mini Pygmy goats, I believe full grown they were supposed to be 12" at the shoulders


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

A full grown Pygmy goat doe should be between 16" and 22 3/8" A buck should be between 16" and 23 5/8". They should weigh between 50 and 80lbs. If anything is getting up to only 12" then there is something seriously weird going on in the breeding.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Just measured my Nigerian Dwarf and floor to shoulder she's 18in, haven't weighed her since she kidded 5 and a half weeks ago, but right before delivery she was 36 lbs. I hope after weaning she gains some weight as l can feel her spine and hips.Little Feta is already heading for 8lbs now. The vet kept saying boy she's small, and worried about her being able to deliver . Every thing came out just great.


----------



## LostCreekmlcl (Nov 21, 2016)

A goat that small isn't full grown. Or if she is, there is something seriously wrong with her. Probably stunted from coccidiosis or another disease/inbreeding.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually, I have been breeding for small sizes for the past few years. My bucks are very carefully selected, and I have had great kidding success, although we only seem to get singles from the smaller does. The smallest I have are 13", but most are 15-17" at the withers. The only tricky part I find is the kids are susceptible to worms, as their smaller bodies have a hard time fighting them. I also will not rehome until 12-16 weeks as they need to be strong when so tiny before they leave mom


----------

